
Pure Consciousness Experiences - signa11
https://www.actualists.org/pce
======
bloak
I'm more familiar with the opposite experience, when the entire universe seems
perfectly meaningless and utterly uninteresting. Perhaps it's the same thing,
experienced by a different personality type :-)

